# Winemaking log software



## timmeh (26/1/13)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, it seemed the most fitting, feel free to move it mods.

I've recently gotten started in winemaking and brewing in general. I've been keeping fairly good records as I want to be able to repeat and great successes and obviously avoid repeating failures. I've looked at the options I can find on the internet for logging winemaking and related brewing activities and was fairly disappointed with what I found so I decided to write my own software. I've spent quite a lot of time working on this recently and plan to release it to the world once I've finished.

At this stage I've completed modules for managing equipment, contacts and recipes and am about to begin work on the batch module. I'd like any ideas of worthwhile features and what information needs to be tracked for batches. 

Currently the batch module has the provision to track the following information -

Batch ID
Name
Type (white, red, etc.)
Style (dry, sweet, etc.)
Batch size
Ingredients - amount and item
Additives - amount, item and date offset
Equipment (you can lock equipment to a batch so it can't be used elsewhere)
Rating - aroma, appearance, clarity, mouthfeel, flavour, overall
Notes
Future changes
Final yield

You can then add as many Event's to the batch as you want, which enables adding information and tracking changes for the following fields -

Date
sg
brix
TA
pH
Temperature
Notes
Type of event (this could be something like, initial brew, racking 1, bottling, tasting, etc.)

My question is what people think is worth tracking and if there are specific features that would be useful. One thing that had crossed my mind was allowing tracking of an inventory and "using" ingredients from the inventory with alerts on when things get low. Does anyone think graphing of readings is useful?

Some screenshots of the current state of the software -







Each module has a list view to allow you to see a quick view of all the records stored. It's also where you'll be able to look at reports once that function is fully integrated.




.

The equipment module lets you track all the relevant information for each piece of equipment used. There are details of purchase to add to the purchase history (something which you probably won't want to show SWMBO since it calculates total costs  ). You can add any number of arbitrary attributes for each type of equipment and you can define defaults for the attributes so that you every time you select say 'Fermenter' you automatically get all the relevant attributes loaded.






You can attach links to equipment.






And images...

More in the next post since apparently there is a limit to the number of images in a post....


----------



## timmeh (26/1/13)

Ok so some more parts of the software - 








The contact module lets you manage all the contacts and information sources that you use. You can also attach contact people to your contacts.






Clicking on any urls in the program launches a minimal browser within the software so that you don't have to flick between it and your browser.






The recipe module allows you to save recipes. You'll be able to create a batch using a recipe as a template and you'll also be able to create a recipe from a batch.
















The recipe editor is quite powerful and lets you add a lot of information. You can also add arbitrary attributes and search by any fields for recipes. (Pay no attention to the fact that I've completely forgotten to add somewhere for you to note the steps taken B) - this will be addresses)

So long story short, I'm looking for some feedback and any requests/shortfalls you find in other software which I can use to make this program better for everyone. Thanks for any thoughts.

-timmeh


----------



## Greg.L (27/1/13)

Graphs of fermentations such as temperature, sugar, pH would be useful. Many winemakers use baume to measure sugar, you should have that as well as sg, brix. 
Some winemakers like to record the ripening of the fruit from a month or so before harvest.


----------

